# Whey Protein, who's your hookup?



## Hillclimb (Jan 31, 2013)

Just wondering where everyone gets their whey from.

I just finished up a 5lb tub of SmartPowders vanilla icecream whey for 37.99. 72 servings, and 22g protein per scoop. It surprisingly tasted great for how cheap it was. They also offer a 10lb'er for $70.99

Found another site called TrueNutrition that sold bulk/custom orders. You could mix/blend proteins, add enzymes/electrolytes/vitamins/minerals for .60-.80 cents per lb. Whey protein concentrate on there was 7.39lb with a discount offered at 16+ lbs. I haven't heard anything about them, so I'm hesitant to order.

If anyone has a decent source for cheap protein, post em up! The norm seems to be $45-60 for 5lbers. Protein doesn't last in my house, so I don't really care for anything other than price/servings.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm currently using Syntrax Nectar.  It's a Whey Isolate.  One scoop is 23 grams of protein.  I'm currently using the Cappuccino flavor and it's not that bad.  It's not the best tasting protein that I've ever used, but it's definitely not the worst either.  I only use Whey Isolate proteins now, and I like the results.  Lean muscle building and gives your body only what it needs without all of the extra bullshit for "bulking." 

The other Whey Isolate that I've used in the past is Dymatize ISO-100, Hydrolized Why Protein Isolate.  24 grams of protein and 1.5 grams of Carbs.  It has hands down been the best tasting protein powder that I've ever tasted.  I usually get the Cookies and Cream flavor, and it even has little flakes of chocolate in it.  I looked forward to the protein shakes every day.  I got great results with that as well, however I'm trying out this Syntrax stuff with my current supplement regime. 

Neither one of them is very expensive.  Just shop around on different websites for the best price. 

I order from these guys:
http://www6.netrition.com/

Shipping is pretty quick and the prices have always been great.


----------



## DAVE101 (Jan 31, 2013)

TrueNutrition.com (formerly TrueProtein) is awesome, but their shipping is hella expensive


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 31, 2013)

I've always used Optimum Nutrition.  Right now I'm using their Gold Standard 100% Whey as my morning shake.  I use their Pro Complex (1 scoop) and Casein (1 scoop) as my post WO shake.  I might have to look into a few of the ones you have listed as an alternative to my early morning shake.  BB.com always seems to have the best prices once you figure in shipping.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 1, 2013)

Vitacost.com. I get everything from there.  5 dollars shipping for whatever you order.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 1, 2013)

Right now Amplified Wheybolic...lowest calories per gram of protein I've seen.


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 2, 2013)

DAVE101 said:


> TrueNutrition.com (formerly TrueProtein) is awesome, but their shipping is hella expensive


 

Thanks Dave, I wondering about their shipping price.

Dymatize Elite Gourmet Whey Twin Pack, 2 x 5lb $71.90

I just found this deal, and its a flat rate $6 shipping or so. It was nice to be able to get more than 1 flavor and a deal, 71 servings per tub . Most places were coming out to $50 a 5lber after shipping.

Not a fan of the price of Wheybolic60 Thunderhorse. You can get 3x the servings on any other brand for the same cost. I've worked at GNC once upon a time, just not a fan of their sales tactics/quota's.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 2, 2013)

Cholestrol is a bit high for the Dymatize.  Yeah I'm not a fan of their price either.  But I got it at the PX and for a deal, I was only going to buy one because it was 30% off...I got the second one for 50% off.  Obviously they were trying to move product.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 2, 2013)

A lot of fillers in that Dymatize also.  
37.2g scoop yields only 21g protein.


----------



## CJTex4 (Feb 28, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I've always used Optimum Nutrition.  Right now I'm using their Gold Standard 100% Whey as my morning shake.  I use their Pro Complex (1 scoop) and Casein (1 scoop) as my post WO shake.  I might have to look into a few of the ones you have listed as an alternative to my early morning shake.  BB.com always seems to have the best prices once you figure in shipping.


+1. I love ON products. I use they're Whey, Casein, and Pro Complex. All great products and pretty reasonable compared to a lot of stuff out there today. Also if you want something pre-made on the go, look into Core Power(Formerly known as Athlete's HoneyMilk) 26 Grams of protein, all natural ingredients.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 1, 2013)

Universal Nutriton/Animal Ultra Whey Pro.


----------



## CJTex4 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm still unsure how to edit posts but *their, regarding the grammatical error in my last post lol


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 1, 2013)

CJTex4 said:


> I'm still unsure how to edit posts but *their, regarding the grammatical error in my last post lol


 
I believe you can only edit 24 hours after you made your post.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 1, 2013)

As long as it's not an constant ongoing issue/you're not a tremendous douche nozzle, we usually overlook small grammatical errors.  
Just don't ask if you should join the Marines and still go out partying all the time.  :-"


----------



## CJTex4 (Mar 2, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> As long as it's not an constant ongoing issue/you're not a tremendous douche nozzle, we usually overlook small grammatical errors.
> Just don't ask if you should join the Marines and still go out partying all the time.  :-"


I don't think it'll be a continuous problem hah. The other guy you described definitely sounds like a "douche nozzle"


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 12, 2013)

I'm calling BS on the no carbs...because even AMP has carbs and it's under 93 calories per 20 grams.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 12, 2013)

Yeah, I read it, and I'm calling bullshit. :)


----------



## AKkeith (May 12, 2013)

This is what real men like myself use:

Russian Bear 5000

2600 calories and 184 grams of protein per serving and has deer antler powder 'nough said.

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3744569


----------



## DAVE101 (May 13, 2013)

^ Diabetes has never been so cheep! 


ThunderHorse said:


> Yeah, I read it, and I'm calling bullshit. :)


I don't know if you're kidding or not, but there are dozens of other protein supplements (and real food for that matter) that don't have any carbohydrates.


----------



## pardus (May 13, 2013)

AKkeith said:


> This is what real men like myself use:
> 
> Russian Bear 5000
> 
> ...


 
WOW... :wall:


----------



## AKkeith (May 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> WOW... :wall:


 
Ouch, first Hate post. My 68 and 0 recorded has been ruined. It stings lol


----------



## 8654Maine (May 13, 2013)

A hate from Pardus is a badge of honor.  Wear it proudly.


----------



## pardus (May 13, 2013)

AKkeith said:


> This is what real men like myself use:


 
Yeah...


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.vitacost.com/dymatize-elite-whey-protein-isolate-rich-chocolate-10-lbs-1?

Using the "sppdyma" coupon code, you'll get the 10lb's for $70.13 shipped.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 28, 2013)

I love the ratio on that stuff...might have to get the strawberry, but I haven't finished my first tub of wheybolic...may have to do it.


----------



## JBS (Jun 28, 2013)

Just FYI for those looking into Dymatize, forget the Elite crap.   Their premiere product is the ISO 100 line.

01g carbs
24g protein per scoop
104 calories per scoop
0 cholesterol


It instantly dissolves in water (maybe 8 seconds with a teaspoon stirring) and it has no fillers, so it doesn't even change the viscosity of the water.   I get the vanilla so I can mix it w/anything - like a tablespoon of 100% peanut butter or maybe a handful of frozen blueberries or frozen banana.

This is the best product I've ever found for a protein supplement.   Their Elite series is like a milkshake by comparison.


----------



## ZmanTX (Jun 30, 2013)

JBS said:


> Just FYI for those looking into Dymatize, forget the Elite crap.   Their premiere product is the ISO 100 line.
> 
> 01g carbs
> 24g protein per scoop
> ...



How does it compare taste wise to Syntha-6? I've tried a few and I've really liked Syntha


----------



## JBS (Jul 7, 2013)

Zach M said:


> How does it compare taste wise to Syntha-6? I've tried a few and I've really liked Syntha


It tastes fantastic.   And, by the way, I think Syntha 6 is great too.   The biggest difference, though, is that Syntha 6 has added ingredients that act as thickener.  The ISO 100 doesn't have any thickeners.  It's an isolate, and it's extremely fine, having been processed to dissolve completely.   So, when you put it in water, or whatever liquid, the viscosity of the liquid doesn't change.   I mean, I suppose if you took 8 ounces of water and put 10 scoops in, it would thicken, but taking one or two scoops and mixing with a few ounces of water has almost no change in the viscosity of the water.  It's much easier to drink this way if you're like me and have 3 of these shakes a day.  I put two scoops in 6 or 8 ounces of cold water, get 50 grams of easily digested isolate protein in there, and I get no stomach trouble, don't feel "full" or anything else that I'd ordinarily experience consuming 50 grams of protein in any other drink that I know of.


----------



## AWP (Jul 7, 2013)

I used to use Muscle Milk and a co-worker turned me on to Dymatize ISO-100. I think the MM tastes better, but it comes with a bunch of "extras" and the ISO-100 doesn't. ISO-100's Gourmet Berry is a good flavor and I have some vanilla and cookies and cream on the way. As a plus, they have 10 serving sizes so I can try the different flavors...I'm kind of picky when it comes to taste and texture and I didn't care for the Syntha-6.

For the foreseeable future I'm sticking with ISO-100 and will keep some MM around as a meal replacement/ additive when our food choices aren't the best. YMMV.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't speak to Dymatize, but MM is more costly than pretty much any other protein out there.  MM's serving is 2 scoops Vs. 1 scoop for 99.9% of other proteins.  I think it's one of the best tasting, but the 2 scoop serving size doesn't sit well with me.  I've been using ON (several different types of their stuff) for a few years now and I love it.


----------



## ZmanTX (Jul 9, 2013)

JBS said:


> It tastes fantastic.   And, by the way, I think Syntha 6 is great too.   The biggest difference, though, is that Syntha 6 has added ingredients that act as thickener.  The ISO 100 doesn't have any thickeners.  It's an isolate, and it's extremely fine, having been processed to dissolve completely.   So, when you put it in water, or whatever liquid, the viscosity of the liquid doesn't change.



That is probably the only fault I have with Syntha is it gets a weird texture because of how thick it gets sometimes when I use milk instead of water.



Freefalling said:


> I used to use Muscle Milk and a co-worker turned me on to Dymatize ISO-100. I think the MM tastes better, but it comes with a bunch of "extras" and the ISO-100 doesn't. ISO-100's Gourmet Berry is a good flavor and I have some vanilla and cookies and cream on the way. As a plus, they have 10 serving sizes so I can try the different flavors...I'm kind of picky when it comes to taste and texture and I didn't care for the Syntha-6.
> 
> For the foreseeable future I'm sticking with ISO-100 and will keep some MM around as a meal replacement/ additive when our food choices aren't the best. YMMV.



I'll try the Dymatize ISO-100 next... I've tried both Muscle Milk and I believe the other one they make Monster Milk or something like that... While I agree it's a great meal replacement it sucks using two scoops as the serving size. However as far as taste it's one of the best I've been able to try out.

ZM


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 9, 2013)

I think as a pure recovery formula when you're one of those skinny guys Muscle Milk Collegiate is great.  I was taking that for awhile and I would only used one scoop.  I used Endurox once, and the only reason why I used it once and I probably should have kept using it (MM Collegiate was similar), was that for the quantity you got when purchased was extremely small.  But if you're working out twice a day, whether it's two MA sessions or a long distance run and a long lift you'll be ready to go taking Endurox post workout twice a day.


----------



## JBS (Jul 9, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> I think as a pure recovery formula when you're one of those skinny guys Muscle Milk Collegiate is great.  I was taking that for awhile and I would only used one scoop.  I used Endurox once, and the only reason why I used it once and I probably should have kept using it (MM Collegiate was similar), was that for the quantity you got when purchased was extremely small.  But if you're working out twice a day, whether it's two MA sessions or a long distance run and a long lift you'll be ready to go taking Endurox post workout twice a day.


The thing about Muscle Milk for some of us old bastards is sometimes it can be tough on the stomach.

Muscle Milk is an interesting product.  I can drink the pre-made bottles that are sold in convenience stores and pharmacy coolers all day long.   Love 'em.  They taste great when they're cold, and never had a digestion problem with them.   But the powder Muscle Milk?   I can't digest it.   I get volcanic stomach acid from that stuff, and I know I'm not alone in that.   When it started happening, it was right before bed;  I'd take a few scoops and 20 minutes later- BAM- acid reflux.  So I Googled it, and there are forums with people talking about this exact problem with the powder shakes.

That's one of the reasons I have such a glowing review for Dymatize ISO 100.  I have taken as many as 4 scoops in 32 ounces of water, and never had a digestion problem of any kind.


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2013)

JBS said:


> The thing about Muscle Milk for some of us old bastards is sometimes it can be tough on the stomach.
> 
> Muscle Milk is an interesting product.  I can drink the pre-made bottles that are sold in convenience stores and pharmacy coolers all day long.   Love 'em.  They taste great when they're cold, and never had a digestion problem with them.   But the powder Muscle Milk?   I can't digest it.   I get volcanic stomach acid from that stuff, and I know I'm not alone in that.   When it started happening, it was right before bed;  I'd take a few scoops and 20 minutes later- BAM- acid reflux.  So I Googled it, and there are forums with people talking about this exact problem with the powder shakes.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I have such a glowing review for Dymatize ISO 100.  I have taken as many as 4 scoops in 32 ounces of water, and never had a digestion problem of any kind.


 
I'm not disputing you, but I'm the opposite. I've never had stomach issues from it and I'm missing my gall bladder.

One thing I'll do, to expand on an earlier post, is mix MM a little thick when meals here suck or I'm dying for a snack. Otherwise I'm using ISO-100. MM has become a meal supplement and I think it does a great job at that.


----------



## JBS (Jul 9, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I'm not disputing you, but I'm the opposite. I've never had stomach issues from it and I'm missing my gall bladder.
> 
> One thing I'll do, to expand on an earlier post, is mix MM a little thick when meals here suck or I'm dying for a snack. Otherwise I'm using ISO-100. MM has become a meal supplement and I think it does a great job at that.


Are you talking the pre-made little single serve, or the powder mix?

I forget which it is, but it has something to do with some element of milk products that I think I can't digest.  I actually called their customer service, complained about my issue, and they sent me a case of the individual serve bottles- a pretty cool gesture on their part.


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2013)

JBS said:


> Are you talking the pre-made little single serve, or the powder mix?
> 
> I forget which it is, but it has something to do with some element of milk products that I think I can't digest.  I actually called their customer service, complained about my issue, and they sent me a case of the individual serve bottles- a pretty cool gesture on their part.


 
Sorry, I should have included that. The powder is what I use.

It sounds like I'd rather have your problem instead of no gall bladder.


----------



## ZmanTX (Jul 20, 2013)

Just bought the ISO-100... Pretty stoked to try it out... 

ZM


----------



## Teufel (Jul 20, 2013)

AKkeith said:


> Ouch, first Hate post. My 68 and 0 recorded has been ruined. It stings lol


You can't post something like that and not expect to get more hates. Especially when it's my boy Pardus who hates on you.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 31, 2013)

Has anyone tried Hemp FORCE? The protein is derived from Hemp seeds, Joe Rogan always reps it on his podcast(granted that they pay him too). Seems pretty expensive as well.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 31, 2013)

200 calories for 15 grams...50 bucks a pound...eff that.


----------



## JBS (Jul 31, 2013)

Not that great.   What's the selling point?   It must taste like the breast of Athena.


Ah I see.  Aimed at those who don't want anything derived from animals.


----------



## ZmanTX (Jul 31, 2013)

ISO-100 is the probably the best protein I've ever tried I would recommend that as #1 to everyone!


----------



## Poccington (Aug 2, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I can't speak to Dymatize, but MM is more costly than pretty much any other protein out there.  MM's serving is 2 scoops Vs. 1 scoop for 99.9% of other proteins.  I think it's one of the best tasting, but the 2 scoop serving size doesn't sit well with me.  I've been using ON (several different types of their stuff) for a few years now and I love it.



I use ON too, it's the shiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 2, 2013)

Yoshi said:


> Has anyone tried Hemp FORCE? The protein is derived from Hemp seeds, Joe Rogan always reps it on his podcast(granted that they pay him too). Seems pretty expensive as well.



The fact Joe Rogan reps it, makes me hate it straight away. He's an awful wanker.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 2, 2013)

Poccington said:


> The fact Joe Rogan reps it, makes me hate it straight away. He's an awful wanker.


He can be a pretty big douche at times, I really enjoy his podcasts with Joey Diaz though. Very funny.


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 3, 2013)

+1 on ON, and usually just order from BB.com


----------



## EAL92 (Aug 3, 2013)

So has anyone actually found any good and cheap protein?


----------



## DAVE101 (Aug 3, 2013)

EAL92 said:


> So has anyone actually found any good and cheap protein?


...Chicken?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 3, 2013)

EAL92 said:


> So has anyone actually found any good and cheap protein?


Refer to your avatar as a response to this question.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 4, 2013)

EAL92 said:


> So has anyone actually found any good and cheap protein?



Senseless, subjective question in a thread that is rife with subjective answers. Read some before you ask again. 

Oh, and male ejaculate is free protein. How good it is depends on what he's had to eat or drink lately. How's that for an answer?


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 4, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> Oh, and male ejaculate is free protein. How good it is depends on what he's had to eat or drink lately. How's that for an answer?





lmao.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 5, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> How good it is depends on what he's had to eat or drink lately.



I wonder if protein powder has an adverse effect on this. Case study anyone?


----------



## Hillclimb (Aug 5, 2013)

Sly mislabeling technique companies have been using. Haven't seen anyone of the mainstream brands get called out yet(ON, Gaspari, ect).



> I've been very vocal about all the companies getting on this protein powder scam where they pad their formulas with glycine, glutamine, taurine, creatine; below is a prime example. Addition of those items are fine if they didn't calculate it as PROTEIN because according to FDA labelling laws, they should be whole proteins. Addition of these items also 'cheat' protein analysis tests into reporting a higher concentrate than actual, hence making all COA's moot.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Bust out your calc and see...how come i only get 19gm? Glycine is listed as an additional ingredient in the Ingredients list but its sneakily left out of the Amino Acid Profile. What we can deduce is there is actually only 19gm protein per serving, with around 6gm glycine, making a total of 25gm. But is that 25gm protein?? By that labelling technique, i can add 1oz glycine to supermarket 8oz chicken breast, and then label that package as 9oz chicken breast.


----------



## JBS (Aug 5, 2013)

Ever see a thread and don't know which posts to "like


Hillclimb said:


> Sly mislabeling technique companies have been using. Haven't seen anyone of the mainstream brands get called out yet(ON, Gaspari, ect).


Wow.  Where is that quote from, HC?


----------



## EAL92 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well if semen is your post workout drink good on you. I'll just stick with chicken breast as suggested. I wasn't trying to be a smart ass. I just wanted to know if anyone had found any good deals for whey recently. Just looking for an update.


----------



## Hillclimb (Aug 5, 2013)

JBS said:


> Ever see a thread and don't know which posts to "like
> 
> Wow.  Where is that quote from, HC?



It was part of a discussion off another board, I'll try to see if I can find the original article that lead me to it. It was just about protein quantitative measuring methods. Spiking the protein with extra glycine/taurine reduces manufacturing costs and gives them some argument as to its benefits. That's why some companies don't list the amino acid profile.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 6, 2013)

Has anyone looked into the research or even taken Spirulina...an algae that is between 50-70% protein in dried form depending on how pure you get it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirulina_(dietary_supplement)

http://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/supplement/spirulina


----------



## Mud dog (Aug 7, 2013)

Has anybody tried Isopure?

http://www.theisopurecompany.com/en/powders


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 8, 2013)

Tried isopure but there was always something with the mixing that never sat right with me or my buddies. Could be that it sat around in the sun and heat at times of the desert


----------



## Mud dog (Aug 9, 2013)

Ladder Guy said:


> Tried isopure but there was always something with the mixing that never sat right with me or my buddies. Could be that it sat around in the sun and heat at times of the desert


 I could imagine taking supplements while deployed has to be hard, The heat makes you not want to eat regular  food.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 9, 2013)

The only issue I had and saw was NO-Xplode giving people bubble guts.  Otherwise there were no issues with anything else people were taking.


----------



## JBS (Aug 9, 2013)

Isopure makes perhaps the best whey isolate pre-made drink there is, in my opinion.  It's a bit pricey most places I've seen it, but it delivers something like 50 grams (if I recall correctly) of whey isolate in a dozen flavors in glass bottles.

They taste good, are low calorie and super high in protein.    I don't know what the rest of you use these for, but I use these kinds of high protein low cal drinks to support muscle gains specifically.



LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> The only issue I had and saw was NO-Xplode giving people bubble guts.  Otherwise there were no issues with anything else people were taking.



It also makes me super prone to overheating.  I've taken pre-workouts before long cross country foot movements at a very fast clip- and it was a bitch trying to stay cool.   I also noticed staying hydrated was a potential problem.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 9, 2013)

JBS said:


> It also makes me super prone to overheating.  I've taken pre-workouts before long cross country foot movements at a very fast clip- and it was a bitch trying to stay cool.   I also noticed staying hydrated was a potential problem.



I apologize if this side tracks the thread, but my experience with pre-workout drinks are that they are a bunch of snake oil.  I feel amped and really like the feeling, but they don't improve my performance at all.  I've used it and felt like I could maintain a high intensity workout for a long time.  Then I stopped using them and realized it was all mental and that my performance was based on me staying focused and pushing through, not a false sense of energy.

That's why I stick to protein and BCAAs now, and that's it.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 9, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I apologize if this side tracks the thread, but my experience with pre-workout drinks are that they are a bunch of snake oil.  I feel amped and really like the feeling, but they don't improve my performance at all.  I've used it and felt like I could maintain a high intensity workout for a long time.  Then I stopped using them and realized it was all mental and that my performance was based on me staying focused and pushing through, not a false sense of energy.
> 
> That's why I stick to protein and BCAAs now, and that's it.


As much as I wanted to hate your post, I agree with it too much to do so.
I learned that much of that stuff (in my experience) is a placebo.  I was ordering $300 worth of supps every 3 months or so but not seeing any results.  I also now stick with just whey protein, BCAA and fish oil.  
Never understood why people take shit like C4 and Jack3d before running a PT test.  That shit increases your heart rate when you're doing a test where you want to keep your heart rate low and stable.  

I still hate you.


----------



## DAVE101 (Aug 9, 2013)

Caffeine is a helluva drug.


----------



## Chris16 (Aug 9, 2013)

I usually by from Amazon since they have free shipping for non prime members and, 2 day shipping for prime members. The only bad part is they run out of flavors rather quickly. 
http://www.amazon.com/Optimum-Nutri...8&qid=1376089428&sr=8-1&keywords=whey+protein


----------



## Chris16 (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> I usually by from Amazon since they have free shipping for non prime members and, 2 day shipping for prime members. The only bad part is they run out of flavors rather quickly.
> http://www.amazon.com/Optimum-Nutrition-Standard-Double-Chocolate/dp/B000QSNYGI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376089428&sr=8-1&keywords=whey protein


*buy


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 14, 2013)

For everyone living the Paleo Lifestyle, have any of you tried this stuff:
http://paleoproproducts.com


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 3, 2014)

Does anybody use Progenex stuff?  I'm thinking of switching things up when my current stash of ON runs out.
Looking through their site, I'm considering trying out their recovery program.

http://www.progenexusa.com/product/recovery-program/


----------



## booker (Jan 6, 2014)

My issue with most of the protein powders is the extreme sweet flavor and all the damn artificial sweeteners.  I've tried over a dozen brands and have settled on Vital Whey.  It's not overly sweet and sits well with my gut, but it is a bit pricey for most folks.  I try to eat real food post workout as much as possible, but a good shake is hard to beat when time is an issues.

I've found that the egg white proteins tend to cause some gastric upset issues, but YMMV.  Anything with paleo in the title is probably going to be overpriced, so look at the label and see where they are getting it from and try to get it from the source. 

Have to agree for the most part on the pre-workout fad drinks, but good preworkout nutrition (i.e., real food) can really boost output, but most folks don't work hard enough to need it.


----------



## Iwantacoolername (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been rocking the Muscle Gauge Nutrition.  Its generally $50 per 5lb, I've gotten it on sale before as well.  Good spectrum of amino acids and good levels (according to a friend who's a BB).  I've never had any grumbly guts from it, and most importantly the unflavored doesn't taste like much of anything so I can doctor it up myself.  

Protip from my cousing, the Col. nurse:  take some sort of a digestive enzyme if you want the full benefit.  Being that she's a woman AND a nurse AND an officer, I immediately set out to prove her wrong.  She was right.  
Fun article: 
	
	



```
http://www.precisionnutrition.com/rr-whey-too-much
```
Medical article:  
	
	



```
http://www.jissn.com/content/5/1/10
```


----------



## DAVE101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Or just stick with a standard 20g scoop!


----------



## ZmanTX (Jan 30, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Does anybody use Progenex stuff?  I'm thinking of switching things up when my current stash of ON runs out.
> Looking through their site, I'm considering trying out their recovery program.
> 
> http://www.progenexusa.com/product/recovery-program/



Did you get a chance to try it yet?
ZM


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 31, 2014)

Zach M said:


> Did you get a chance to try it yet?
> ZM


I tried a couple sample packs over the holidays when I was visiting my family.  I tried the chocolate & vanilla Recovery mixed with just water.  Both were quite good.  I haven't been in the gym in 2 weeks so my current protein stash is not being depleted very quickly.  I am going to make the switch once my current tubs are gone.


----------



## ZmanTX (Jan 31, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I tried a couple sample packs over the holidays when I was visiting my family.  I tried the chocolate & vanilla Recovery mixed with just water.  Both were quite good.  I haven't been in the gym in 2 weeks so my current protein stash is not being depleted very quickly.  I am going to make the switch once my current tubs are gone.



Cool deal, thanks for the response... I've heard pretty good things as far as results go. One thing I get from everyone is that the recovery process tends to be a little quicker compared to most supplements. I'm hoping to order some here in the next few days so I can finally try it out.

ZM


----------



## Iwantacoolername (Jan 31, 2014)

DAVE101 said:


> Or just stick with a standard 20g scoop!


But more is ALWAYS better :-"


----------



## swimr235 (Feb 4, 2014)

Im a fan of At Large Nutrition. All their products are solid. I use their BCAA's, Nitrean+ and Results products. Really awesome stuff and if you guys check the amount of servings for the money in comparison to some of the other products out there i think ya'll will agree.  Also, the owner, Chris Mason is readily available to his customers and frequently answers questions on his own, will call you or email himself sometimes if their are issues and very frequently sends out emails and texts with some crazy deals and discounts.

- nick


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 15, 2014)

The silk chocolate flavored Cocoon (progenex) is absolutely dreadful.  So bad in fact that I'm going to be returning it, if I can.  Also quite a bit of sugar in the Recovery protein.  Once they are gone I'll probably be going a different route.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 15, 2014)

A buddy of mine who is a natural body builder has tried this from one of his sponsors: http://www.metabolicnutrition.com/s-1-protizyme.aspx

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## booker (Mar 18, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> The silk chocolate flavored Cocoon (progenex) is absolutely dreadful.  So bad in fact that I'm going to be returning it, if I can.  Also quite a bit of sugar in the Recovery protein.  Once they are gone I'll probably be going a different route.



Agree, all the hype around Progenex doesn't mean crap to me after tasting that awful shit.  I had to chase it with Laphroaig to get the awful flavor out of my mouth.


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 18, 2014)

At Large Nutrition. You'll never go back. Price comparison, ingredients and scoops per servigs. Its the best quality for the money. They also give Mil discounts to your account. Also the CEO and Owner will always email or call you back himself if there is an issue. Hes a good dude.


----------



## Vanillachai (Apr 16, 2014)

If you guys want to by dymatize or ON protein Check out this website for weekly deal. I purchase two 5lb dymatize for $78 and they provide code for free shipping. 

Fitrx.com


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 17, 2014)

I bought Pro Supps Chocolate TC-F Isolate, taste is great with 4 ounces of water.


----------



## SexyBeast (Apr 27, 2014)

Hillclimb said:


> Just wondering where everyone gets their whey from.
> 
> I just finished up a 5lb tub of SmartPowders vanilla icecream whey for 37.99. 72 servings, and 22g protein per scoop. It surprisingly tasted great for how cheap it was. They also offer a 10lb'er for $70.99
> 
> ...



I tend to use Syntha 6, ordered from vitacost. Over $50 gets you free shipping. I usually order a couple 5lb containers and lots of times you can find a coupon code for another 5-10% off.. You can also subscribe to auto ship and get an extra discount. 

I have heard good things about Dave Draper's Bomber Blend but it can be a bit pricey (but then again it can be worth it to treat your body right rather than save a couple bucks IMO).

I also cruise Amazon as I have Prime (1/2 off for students lol)... Lots of times when you favor in the free shipping you can find some really great deals on stuff.

Hope this helps out


----------



## SexyBeast (Apr 27, 2014)

Also,

Speaking of Amazon, Yesterday I ordered Garden of Life Raw Meal... Supposedly raw organic undenatured protein. Best I've seen it was 40 bucks... Found it on Amazon for $32 and free two day shipping. You can find some sweet deals if you look around.


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 1, 2014)

Just wanted to throw out a good website with a huge selection of brands. massnutrition.com


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone use pea protein, since a lot of us are into Paleo?  It was in an online supplement of ten things to GQs living on superfood article.


----------



## booker (Jul 9, 2014)

Pea protein technically it isn't paleo (legume).  Paleo Pro makes a beef and egg protein mix that is compliant with most paleo regimes (not compliant if you are doing immune protocol paleo since it has egg protein).  It runs $40 a lb though.  I have Vega sport protein powder (it's "vegan", but that's not why I'm trying it) on my list to try (pea, saviseed, rice) just to see how it works in comparison to the whey protein I use daily.  It's good to mix up protein powders on occasion.

Also, last time I checked you can't buy raw whey in the US due to the FDA requirement that commercially sold milk has to be pasteurized.  I can understand if it was low temperature processed (higher levels of glutathione), but that would still technically be "denatured".  Be careful when you are looking for quality whey, there are a lot of posers out there.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 9, 2014)

http://www.leanitup.com/review-prot...de-150-popular-protein-powders-shaken-graded/

Decent review and article.  There is a file available for download that shows the entire rankings.  Good read.


----------



## booker (Jul 10, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> http://www.leanitup.com/review-prot...de-150-popular-protein-powders-shaken-graded/
> 
> Decent review and article.  There is a file available for download that shows the entire rankings.  Good read.



They didn't take taste into account, which is paramount for almost everyone.  For example, while MusclePharm was ranked high, I find the taste to be over the top in terms of sweetness, it is akin to eating spoons of sugar (in terms of flavor, it's artificially sweetened with acesulfame K).  Cheaper in price per unit doesn't always equate to quality.  Good read though.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 10, 2014)

booker said:


> They didn't take taste into account, which is paramount for almost everyone.  For example, while MusclePharm was ranked high, I find the taste to be over the top in terms of sweetness, it is akin to eating spoons of sugar (in terms of flavor, it's artificially sweetened with acesulfame K).  Cheaper in price per unit doesn't always equate to quality.  Good read though.


True, but taste can be fairly subjective.  Just look at protein reviews on BB.com.  90% use taste as the main method of rating the protein powder, instead of other more important anecdotal evidence such as "it made my heart feel like it's going to explode" or "I felt great and full all day", etc.

If taste is an issue, making a smoothie in a blender can cure that right up.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 14, 2015)

On top of the Pro-Supps Whey, I've been taking the Quest blend.  The Chocolate was really good, blends pretty thick in even 8oz of water.  Currently taking the peanut butter, been tending to take it in the AM for a snack and the Pro-Supps following my evening lift.  Has anyone tried Scivation Whey?


----------



## Six-Two (Apr 30, 2015)

I've been a fan of this for the last couple months: BodyLogix Grass-Fed Whey. Nice neutral vanilla taste, grass-fed (if that sort of thing is important to you; I like not wondering what feed lot remnants are trickling down to me). Easy/free shipping with Prime, 1g Fat/3g Carbs/1g Sugar so not very impactful other than the 24g Protein. They also make a Chocolate flavor that's even cheaper.

That and about 587 Cookies and Cream Quest Bars a week. :dead:


----------



## thecalmc (May 28, 2015)

I'll throw out us.myprotein.com. They're great to buy in bulk from, and have deals all the time. 25% off your first purchase, they sell an 11lb bag of unflavored impact whey protein that I got, with two discounts, for a little under $50. Good pure protein I use to mix with fruit and whatnot. It tastes like garbage on its on to me, but it's cheap as hell and great to mix.


----------



## poison (May 29, 2015)

Pea protein is actually decent stuff, good in a blend, it's very cheap, and it's high in polyphenols, like green tea (just don't take it with dairy, which binds to those polyphenols and renders them useless). 

I use a vegan protein almost solely now. I also use a naturally sweetened whey here and there. I'm not vegan, but I'm down with eating more varied sources of everything, and avoiding artificial sweeteners where I can.


----------



## EAL92 (May 29, 2015)

Good deals on here. http://www.illpumpyouup.com/


----------



## observation post (Jun 24, 2015)

Anyone find a whey protein that doesn't taste like I just ate my pocket full of change!?  The "metallic"-like aftertaste of typical powders is as much why I've gone to the vegan proteins as anything. Still not perfect, but better.

I'd gladly pay a premium if I could find a powder that actually sincerely tasted good. (milk chocolate)

Anybody old enough to remember these... man I loved those things as a kid!


----------



## poison (Jun 24, 2015)

Full disclaimer: I rep for these guys online. SAN Rawfusion is vegan, and 3 out of 4 flavors are genuinely good. They also have 100% natural whey, nothing artificial, and both chocolate are very tasty. 

The best tasting protein on earth is XF 2.0. Holy. Shit.


----------



## observation post (Jun 25, 2015)

poison said:


> your post


Outstanding! Thank you.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 25, 2015)

I'll second the XF 2.0 being great tasting. Cinnamon roll flavor was the tits.


----------



## poison (Jun 25, 2015)

Every single XF flavor is badass. I've tried at least 8 maybe more.


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 26, 2015)

I concur with the statement that pea protein is actually pretty good. I've been using it for a short time, however I enjoy it much more then Whey. Whey protein would often make me feel like shit. My decision to try the protein actually isn't because I am vegan but I coincidentally was vegetarian for approximately year, but a couple months ago switching to a pescatarian diet. Somehow a diet that consists of fish as the only meat source is labeled vegetarian but that makes absolutely no sense to me.. Anyhow, still trying to figure out the best source of pea protein for myself.


----------



## Six-Two (Jun 27, 2015)

Hillclimb said:


> I'll second the XF 2.0 being great tasting. Cinnamon roll flavor was the tits.



Your sig quote is awesome.


----------



## Christian N (Jun 30, 2015)

I used to be a fan of Gold Standard when my brother was at home, haven't had it in a year or two since it costs 70$ a container though. I usually end up with "pure protein" from walmart. It tastes very similar but it has a more sweet,aspartamey taste and it is cheaper.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 30, 2015)

Where/why are you buying ON Gold Standard for $70 a jug?? That's absurd.


----------



## Christian N (Jun 30, 2015)

GNC, They may have changed the price by now though. My brother had a membership so he got it at a discount.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 30, 2015)

2 words: Online retailers.


----------



## Christian N (Jul 1, 2015)

@SkrewzLoose, I would 1+ you but I'm not sure how :)


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 1, 2015)

How GNC stays in business with all of these online retailers selling the exact same stuff for much cheaper  is beyond me.


----------



## observation post (Jul 2, 2015)

This stuff's been pretty tasty w/ just water and ice.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 2, 2015)

My wife just tried some plant based protein from Sprouts, said it tasted like straight dirt. I'll stick with my meathead brands of protein...


----------



## observation post (Jul 2, 2015)

yeah I like the vanilla - dirt taste better than a mouthful of Pocket Change like that other stuff


----------



## observation post (Jul 2, 2015)

Next try is XF 2.0 and/or RawFusion.

Used to make a blend for flavor...but lately just ice and water...so as to not add so much sugars/dairy.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 8, 2015)

Has anyone used MTS Whey?  Been looking at getting some when I'm done with my Pro-Supps.


----------

